# :( sad news - RIP Benji



## Velocitycss (Dec 29, 2012)

the other day our first ever reptile (bearded dragon - Benji) Sadly passed away.

He had been ill for weeks had paid over £100 in vet fees to try and get him sorted with no luck .

he was our first reptile and the one who started our passion to care for and keep the pets we have today.



still no idea what was wrong vets also did not know. he had and x-ray as there was a lump and may have been impacted but the x-ray cleared that.

all of our other reptiles are perfectly healthy so its confusing... maybe he was just really old? in any case I would say i gave him an awesome life had lots of attention, just wish i knew what was wrong. after paying for his treatments and x-ray n samples to be taken I really thought I would get some answers :sad:


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Velocitycss said:


> the other day our first ever reptile (bearded dragon - Benji) Sadly passed away.
> 
> He had been ill for weeks had paid over £100 in vet fees to try and get him sorted with no luck .
> 
> ...


So sorry for your loss, I know how you feel . Sometimes we just dont know why these things happen sadly . I would say he was a lucky guy having such a caring responsible owner, chin up mate, I know its hard


----------



## Miasttevens (May 18, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. X


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your loss it horrible when you lose a pet.


----------

